# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  المشاط الخام الاصلي لعلاج كل مشاكل الشعر رهييييييب وسحررري مع التجارب

## nessren200

طبعا اكيد كتير منكم سمعوا عن المشاط للشعر وفوائده في تطويل وتكثيف الشعر



بس اهم شيء يكون المشاط الاصلي بمكوناته الاصليه

وهي كلها مكونات اصليه

يتكون من مجموعه اعشاب مخلوطه مع سدر وصندل وخزامى ومحلب واعشاب اخرى كلها طبيعيه ومفيدة للشعر

يطول الشعر ما شاء الله بطريقة مزهلة ويمنع سقوطة ويعالج القشرة وينبت الشعر ويكثفه

[/COLOR]

المشاط يمتاز بالمميزات التاليه

1/ يقضي على القشره نهااااااااائيا من اول اسبوع.
2/ ينعم الشعر من اول استخدام .
3/ يعطي رائحه للشعر رائعه لمده اسبوع .
4/ يعطي لمعه من اول استخدام.
5/ يطول الشعر
6/ يكثف
7/ اذا تركتيه مايتأثر الشعر اطلاقا


طريقة استخدام المشاط

يعجن 5ملاعق منه مع مويه اوبيضه وكوب زبادي ويوضع على الشعر لمدة 2-4-6 ساعات وممكن تخليه أكثرحسب قدرتك على التحمل
يستخدم مرة أو مرتين في الأسبوع
النتائج ان شاء الله بتكون مبهر ه


1-وهناك استخدام اخر انا شخصيا استخدمها لي ولبناتي وما شاء الله على شعور بناتي تضيفي من المشاط على مجموعه الزيوت المتوفره عندك وتتركيه لمدة اسبوع وبعدين تستخدميه كحمام زيت لشعرك

2- تستخدمية كالسيون للشعر بتغلي شوية من الاعشاب في موية وتصفيها وتحطيها في اي رشاش عندك فارغ وتستخدميه كالسيون للشعر رررررررروعه











وهذي تجارب عديدة لاخوات استخدموا المشاط


اقت


> باس :
> اقتباس:لرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة TheShadow
> السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركاته
> كيف الحال و عيدك مبارك
> 1. أولا أريد أشكرك على المشااط أنا خليته على شعري 8 ساعات و لما غسلته لم الاحظ سوى سقوط شعرتين فقط و أنا بالعادة "كرات من الشعر" تسقط مني، اختفت القشرة و أصبح الشعر أكثر صحة و لمعااااااان و حوية و طرااااااوة رهييييبة ماشاء الله.. كل اهلي لاحظوا و هم يريدون الخلطة ، شكلي بطلب كمية كبيرة هذا الشهر يمكن 10 كيلو بس خبريني متى بتكون متوفرة عندج..





> اقتباس :
> إقتباس:
> اقتباس:
> .فايزه وفوزيه
> لين فيك اختــــــــي
> 
> انا بقولكـــــــ عن المشاط
> 
> المشاط عباره عن اعشاب مخلطه ذات روايح عطريه
> ...




ر 


> اقتباس:
> قتباس:
> $دبدوبه بس قمر$
> 
> المشاط يمدحونه للشعر ومرة شفت واحده شعرها للركبه تقول من الطيب اللي يقولون له مشاط مايفارق فرقة راسها هي صح مبالغه في وضعه لكن شعرها يصك ركبتها صك


اقتباس :


> اقتباس:
> صمـــت الشفايــف
> 
> انا استخدمه لبناتي ومن قال انه مضر للصغار انا احطه لبناتي اليي من سنه الى 8 سنوات بسم الله عليهم بناتي الكبار اكبرهم في 3 ابتدائي والثانيه في ااولى شعورهم الى اخر الظهر لأني استخدمه لهم با استمرارالكل يسألني عن سر طول شعورهم حتى معلماتهم ويستغربون البنات شعورهم طوال والام شبه بوي ههههههه
> وتراه يعطي للشعر لمعة قوية


اقتباس:



> اقتباس :
> ماياالدلوعه
> يابنات انا اقلكم السالفه والقصه حقت المشاط انا وخواتي مشاء الله علينا شعور كل الناس يحكون فيها طول وكثافه ونعومه قولوا مشاء الله لدرجة في قريتنا يضربون المثل فينا المهم لما تزوجنا الي تقص والي تصبغ واثار الحمل والولاده يعني تعرفون وش تسوي بالشعر المهم قلت انا لازم اهتم بشعري ورجعه زي اول واسمع البنات يمدحون المشاط وروح اشتريه يوم شميت ريحته الا مو غريبه علي واتذكر واحنا صغار كانت الوالده الله يطول بعمرها قولوا اميييييييييييييييين كانت يوم تكد شعري بجنبها طاسه صغيره تغمس فيه المشط وتمشط شعري تدرون وش في الطاسه مشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااط مخلوط في مويه ماكنا نعرف وش فايدته وهذا سر جمال شعورنا
> 
> 
> انا اخذته خبره من والدتي الله يخليها
> المشاط يثقل الشعر يغذيه وينعم ويطول ويعطي ريحه حلوه استخدامه مره بالاسبوع
> 
> او كل اسبوعين حسب ماتحبي
> ...




وهناك تجارب كتيره للمشاط لو عملتوا عنه سيرش من خلال النت

وانا بجيب كميه بالطلب فالان عندي كميه محدوده الى ان اشوف طلباتكم ان شاء الله بطلب مره اخرى لاني بجيبه من عطار مخصوص بيخلطهولي بمكوناته الاصليه لان منتشر منه المغشوش






سعر النصف كيلو200 درهم
بيوصلك بالشحن بالبريد السريع خلال 4 ايام بالشحن
والمبلغ بيتم تحويله بالانصاري من خلال خدمة الويسترون يونيون الموجوده بداخله
او من اي مكان فيه خدمة الويسترون يونيون

ويا هلا بالجميع اتمنى منكم صالح الدعوات
[/SIZE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## هدوية

good luck

----------


## nessren200

> good luck


تسلمين والله

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## nessren200

اللهم اامييييييييييييين يارب

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووو

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## nessren200

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ىةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةة

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة

وأسألك الشكر على العافية
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

.......................................

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

تسلمين حبيبتي والله

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## bnt_salem

بالعكس المشاط يفرد الشعر انا شعري من النوع الأفريقي قبل لما كنت أمشطه أعاني والحين بعد استخدامي للمشاط بصراحه شي ولا السحر صار شعري انعم وانفرد احسن عن اول وطال بدرجه ما تصورتها بعد ما فقدت الأمل ان يطول وينصلح حاله بدون فير وصالونات وغيره الحمدلله

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## bnt_salem

المشاط للاستفسار والطلب واتساب 0503777570ام حمد

----------


## nessren200

--------------------------------------

----------


## nessren200

---------------------------------

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

------------------------

----------


## nessren200

----------------------------------------

----------


## nessren200

-------------

----------


## nessren200

---------------------------------

----------


## هاجريه s

صحيح المشاط ررررروعه للشعر

----------


## nessren200

> صحيح المشاط ررررروعه للشعر


تسلمي يا جميل نورتيني

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-----------------------------

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## nessren200

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## nessren200

ممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

=====================

----------


## nessren200

========================

----------


## فرووشا

بالتوفيق

----------


## nessren200

تسلميلي يارب

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

------------------------------

----------


## nessren200

يااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## nessren200

=================

----------


## nessren200

-------------------------

----------


## nessren200

--------------------------

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-----------------

----------


## nessren200

يااااااااااااااااااار ب

----------


## nessren200

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------

